# Cholestyramine & Ibsacol



## Guest (Dec 1, 2001)

I've been D-free for about 6 months now after a 2-year bout of IBS-D. The only thing that worked for me before was Lotronex. Through trial & error and a LOT of patience I found the right combo for me. I take Cholestyramine once a day, and 4 Ibsacol capsules twice a day and I've been more normal than I have in years! No more cramping or rushing to the bathroom or carrying Immodium everywhere I go! The freedom is a wonderful thing, and if anyone else is helped by one or the other or both, I'd be thrilled for them.I haven't been on this board for a long time, but I thought I'd check in and share my experience, and hope...


----------

